# https://www.printsome.com/blog/2016/clothing-photography-tips/



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello there!

It's Printsome again! Today we want to share an article *to those brave that have launched their own personal brand of t-shirts or personalised clothing!* We salute you! You’re a brave soul worthy of respect. 

That being said, if you start your own brand *you’re bound to promote* it sooner or later and one of the best ways to do that is through* photos with easy-on-the-eyes models wearing your garments*. Compared to a simple t-shirt on a hanger, a model provides a taste to your audience of how the product will look like on a real person.

The question is...how can you do it and get the most of it? You have to consider many aspects in the pre-production, production and post-production. Which ones?

Check it out here --> *http://printso.me/TipModel*










We hope it's useful to you!

Have an awesome day!


----------

